# German shepherd or Siberian husky?



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm a uni student currently living at home and I have been pondering getting a dog for a while now. I've narrowed my search to either a German shepherd or husky as I do a lot of running so a nice athletic dog would be perfect. However, being a student, I am forced to be studying a lot and everything I've read about huskies say that they are very easily bored. Now I can't foresee us getting a second dog any time soon so would getting a husky be a mistake as I probably wouldn't be able to give it the attention that it deserves?

Are German shepherds a little better in that they don't require as much attention? How long can I leave a German shepherd alone before it starts getting bored/anxious? I read that huskies get bored after even 2 hours alone - is this accurate?

Any insight would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd say that neither a German Shepherd nor a Husky is right for your situation right now. Both breeds require an exceptional amount of training, attention and exercise. They are high-drive dogs and need to work for a good portion of the day in order to stay balanced, well-behaved and non-destructive. 

A well-stimulated Husky can probably sleep happily for two hours. However, bear in mind I said "well-stimulated" -- that probably means a good workout and lots of training to tire the mind. There are several owners here who run their huskies for up to 10 miles, hike with them, do bikejoring, sledding, etc. Huskies are active dogs -- not the kind of pet that will happily sleep in its crate for hours in the day while waiting for you to give it some attention. The same can be said of the GSD. 

How far do you run and how often?


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Well I'm a boxer so I do my running every morning for 30mins except Sundays. Additionally I would take it out for walks every night for 30mins at least.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

If I were you, I would go to a shelter and have a look at some of the large-breed dogs. There are tons of Pit-mixes, Lab-mixes and Shepherd-mixes that would be perfect for you, and there are purebred options in rescue too. I'm not just pushing rescue for "ethical" reasons...there's also the age factor. I think it makes more sense for you to get a dog that is about 1-3 years old. Puppies are a LOT of work -- they cry through the night, they need constant training and supervision, they have to be taken out to pee every few hours, etc -- and I don't think your schedule can handle one right now. Plus, puppies can't go jogging with you till they are about a year old, because their bones don't fully calcify till then. Look for a slightly older dog, one that is already housetrained, and who is old enough to go on runs with you.

What kind of grooming are you willing to do? How much shedding can you put up with?


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Well I've had a German Shepherd before when I was very young and I don't remember my mum getting upset at all about the shedding from him. Unfortunately we had to give him away when we moved houses as the land lord did not allow pets. As I've read, huskies shed twice a year which is nothing too dramatic.

This is probably a stupid thought but would dogs from shelters have any problems intergrating into a new household at all? Would either of the two breeds intergrate better than the other? Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I don't think that sounds like NEARLY enough for most active breeds of dog.

Additionally, as a university student, you're going to be heading out into rental housing within the next few years. (And yes, yes, I know, you're going to rent/buy a house as soon as you move out - everyone says that. Realistically, it usually doesn't happen, and if you're renting, rentals that allow dogs - especially large breed dogs, especially large breed dogs that are frequently banned- are more expensive than comparable ones that don't- and leaving the dog with your parents isn't fair.) 

I would suggest three options: 

First, pick a medium-sized but moderately active dog from shelter or rescue. Look for a 30ish pound lab-looking mix (the actual breed isn't terribly important, but I'd avoid beagle and beagle mixes, JRTs and other high octane terriers, and anything that resembles a pit bull or a shepherd, since again, you probably WILL be renting). and you'll fit into most rental housing with them. A 30 pound dog is PLENTY capable of keeping up with the type of schedule you're suggesting. Look for a dog that's at least a year old, and 4-5 would be perfect.

Second, if you really have your heart set on a GSD or a Sibe, what about fostering for breed rescue? I tihnk one of the things that attracts folks to those two breeds (particularly when they're mentioned in conjunction, since personality-wise they couldn't be more different) is the 'wolfy' appearance. See about fostering for rescue and get a feel for what they're really like to live with. I adored Siberians and I still like them, but I'm SO glad I spent the year I did volunteering for Sibe rescue- they really AREN'T the right breed for me. But there's smaller 'wolfy' looking breeds that range from the quite easy to live with (American Eskimos and Keeshonden- yes, there's hair, but they're otherwise these are generally easy dogs) to the maddeningly complex (Shiba Inu ). 

2 30 minute runs per day plus some play or training is bare adequate for just about any dog, and I would suggest looking at moderate energy breeds rather than high energy ones. Almost any dog but an extreme bulldog type will be able to keep up with that sort of routine with ease, and it's just enough to take the edge off for most of them.


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Ah I see Dogstar. I've just finished checking up the dog shelters in my state and there are a lot of labradors and kelpies that need homes. How are those dogs in terms of exercise needs? On the site it just says "high" but I have no idea what that means in real life terms. Thanks!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

2 x 30 minutes a day will not be enough for the average adult Kelpie or Lab. Both of those are go go go dogs. 

Huskies blow coat twice a year... other than those two times they still shed like WHOA. It's more like they shed tons all the time, but twice a year it gets extra bad. Dog hair is a condiment in most Husky household. As well as a fashion accessory. Same goes for GSD and Labs, I'd imagine.


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> 2 x 30 minutes a day will not be enough for the average adult Kelpie or Lab. Both of those are go go go dogs.
> 
> Huskies blow coat twice a year... other than those two times they still shed like WHOA. It's more like they shed tons all the time, but twice a year it gets extra bad. Dog hair is a condiment in most Husky household. As well as a fashion accessory. Same goes for GSD and Labs, I'd imagine.


Could you kindly suggest some breeds that would perhaps fit better into my situation? The only thing I'm looking for in a dog is loyalty.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Are there any moderate energy dogs in your local shelter?

I think a quick 30-minute run in the morning and about an hour of walking in the evening would be enough for a Lab mix. You might consider sending him to doggy daycare while you're at school; this would help burn off some energy as well, and keep him from becoming bored at home.


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Well the medium ones are mostly Kelpie Xs.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Those might be worth considering. Have you ever trained a dog before?


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Nope. A guy at my boxing club trains dogs for competitions though so I'll be able to get some good info off him on that sort of stuff.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Talk to him, then.  That's actually probably a great place to start. 

From the fact that you mention kelpies being common, I"m betting you're not in the US? 

Given that, I'd talk to someone local or check some Aussie-specific boards- you've got some breeds that are fairly common there that aren't available here. If you weren't dead set on a rescue, I'd actually recommend you look at a German Spitz (Mittel) - they're on the small end of medium, the amount of exercise would be good, and they're small but athletic dogs (and I can refer you to any number of good breeders in Australia ;P)


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Ok I'll definetly have a good chat with the trainer at the club. I might take you up on those breeder references at a later date. Thank you very much for your input - and also rosemaryninja.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> Second, if you really have your heart set on a GSD or a Sibe, what about fostering for breed rescue? I tihnk one of the things that attracts folks to those two breeds (particularly when they're mentioned in conjunction, since personality-wise they couldn't be more different) is the 'wolfy' appearance.


Eh, this is kinda off topic to the thread, but I am curious as to why you say personaity wise they couldn't be more different? I realize that I like both breeds partially cause of the wolfy appearance (and I don't really know many GSDs but I've been fascinated with them since being a kid). 

And there are things I love about Siberians that would almsot make them my ideal dog (except I am a couch potato and they'd get bored with me. My dog is 75% Husky and I'm really lucky with her while she does get easily bored she is also content with chewing on a bone or lieing around as long as I haven't let her go without being at a dog park for too long. I'm sure she'd be happier though if I was a very active person out doing stuff with her a lot). I mean my dog has all the traits I read about that I think are great about SIbes (loves other dogs, loves other people, total social goofball, pretty dog, still does prefer me though I hear that's not a Sibe trait, I hear they are so social forget having them have a favorite).

That being said, I don't think Huskies are the right dog for me (the destructive potential alone freaks me out not to mention high prey drive). And I've met a few that despite all the websites saying they love everyone, seemed not all that interested in meeting people (I like social dogs. Even though I wanted a GSD, I kidna wanted one that was more outgoing than the standard claimed. I know that not all dogs perfectly fit standard and I met some friendly GSDs so I didn't think that was being all that silly).


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

On exercise, I can't speak about Huskies, but as long as my GSDs get to this point by exercising at LEAST once a day (most times 2 and sometimes 3 or 4) they're perfectly fine. The rest of the day, they lie around and hang out and occasionally play with each other. This was after a 20 minute exercise session. 

Dog Tired

And they shed! If you brush them once a day, it's no problem, but if not, you'll think you have another pet as the hair coalesces and floats across the kitchen floor in the breeze...


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

If want a gsd or a husky, you can adopt an older one. Or foster one.
As loyalty siberian husky aren't the right breed. Please don't get a husky just because of their looks.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Mike778 said:


> Well I'm a boxer so I do my running every morning for 30mins except Sundays. Additionally I would take it out for walks every night for 30mins at least.


I gotta warn you. I have an Elkhound who isn't old, but isn't exactly a spring chicken (we think about 6, maybe older) and he runs 3-4 miles with me a day, and will still act antsy if in the house for too long. 

That's not to rule out all dogs of a certain breed though. If you go to shelters and meet the huskies or shepherds you could find an older one, or a much calmer one. But they aren't the best bet if you're looking for a pup.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

tigress said:


> Eh, this is kinda off topic to the thread, but I am curious as to why you say personaity wise they couldn't be more different? I realize that I like both breeds partially cause of the wolfy appearance (and I don't really know many GSDs but I've been fascinated with them since being a kid).


In terms of temperament, GSDs and Huskies are almost ENTIRELY different dogs. 

This thread might shed some light on the issue...a total GSD lover describing why she doesn't want to own a Husky.
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/41504-calling-all-husky-people.html

Mike778, I would definitely talk to the dog trainer at your boxing club. He will probably have lots of useful tips for you.

I would also go look at some of those kelpie mixes... Talk to your shelter about the possibility of fostering one. When you foster a dog, you take it into your home and keep it for some time until it gets adopted by somebody. That way you can get a feel of what it's like to own a dog, and a feel of that particular dog, and if you decide that both fit well you can adopt it.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

How they're different?  Pretty much everything. 

GSDs were bred to work with people- while they aren't like BCs which did their work by taking tiny precise directions from humans, GSDs need to be INCREDIBLY responsive to their handlers- and able to call off even while in extreme drive. 

Siberians were bred to run away from people while attached to a sled.  They needed to stop, eventually- but they were also expected to have enough intelligence and independence to say "Oh HELL no, you're 50' behind me, you can't see this ice is rotten, I'm going THIS way instead". GSDs LEARN intelligent disobedience in training- but they should learn it.  It shouldn't be an automatic response in most things- and Sibes do it as easy as breathing. 

GSDs are loyal dogs. They bond strongly and deeply to 'their' people. Huskies are social butterflies- and frequently, NO person is as enticing as something off in the distance.  

In training, they're totally different dogs. "Because I want you to" is a good rason to do something for a GSD. A Sibe will stop and ask "But is it fun for me, right now?" and this can be maddening. If you're not REALLY good at making training FUN (and this means whatever the DOG thinks it should mean, not what you think! ), a Sibe is going to be very frustrating to train. (The continental spitz breeds- German spitz, keeshond, AED, Eurasier- are not NEARLY as independent as the northern draft breeds, despite the common ancestor.)


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> In terms of temperament, GSDs and Huskies are almost ENTIRELY different dogs.
> 
> This thread might shed some light on the issue...a total GSD lover describing why she doesn't want to own a Husky.
> http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/41504-calling-all-husky-people.html


Oh my, more reasons to think my dog is probably 75% husky and not a quarter (the only thing I can prove was her mom was half husky).

I like this quote, "The fun in sled dogs is finding that motivation for the day, and it does change day to day."

I used to complain you had to do something different all the time or she'd get bored with it (my mom doesn't believe me on this but you can't keep doing the same thing every day with her or she gets bored. She even got bored of dog parks for a while when I was going there often)! Luckily for me she's slowed down some so I don't need to be constnatly finding something for her to do, but like the OP of that other thread, I'm more of a routine person so I like to find a routine but find I can't do that with her or I have to find something new to entertain her with.

I joke about my dog that I hear dogs are routine animals but it seems I'm way more routine than my dog.

And the more I read the more I sympathize with the OP why she doesn't like Huskies (I'm not good at puzzles either and hate playing the what to do with my dog now that she doesn't get tired out by the dog park/frisbee playing/6 mile walk). I'm just lucky my dog isn't as needy of excercise as a true husky and now that she's a little older I can just do a dog park every few weeks (which is long enough she doesn't get bored of them) and that seems to do her (I mean I do walk her but walks don't do anything for her, she needs to be able to get a chance to run or experience something new).

I mean my dog is a great dog and the traits she got from the Husky are mostly the ones I like about huskies (plus while she loves everyone she does have her favorites and you can tell who she likes better than others). But that is one trait she got that honestly is probably the most frustrating thing about her to me.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

An experienced dog owner friend of mine who currently owns both breeds has this to say. (Paraphrasing)

There are plenty of reasons that this person shouldn't get a Husky. The amount of exercise and stimulation they need is beyond what a GSD needs. Huskies can run for hours and still want to run. They suffer from wanderlust and can end up miles away from home. Recall is not very good, in some cases you can never even get close to getting a good recall. The shedding is worse than it is with GSDs. 

These dogs are way more independent than GSDs and will find a way to escape if they are not challenged. Superb containment and never off leash in a public area is a must. They will dig holes the size of the moon and are known to dig under fences.

I certainly can not recommend a Husky to this person... Bottom line: they look good but come with a ton of trouble if the owner is inexperienced.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Speaking as a Husky owner who considers himself experienced on the breed.

Huskies are awesome, yes, beautifull dogs too, but every nice thing in the dog world usually has 5 bad things(at first), combine that with the ''perfect'' look of the husky and you get a TON of work to do.

When i first planned to get a husky, it was for the looks,but of course i read about huskies months before getting Apollo, i knew what was going to punch me in the face.

NOT difficult to train, they just need a different approach in order to teach them everything a dog should know.
They can heel, come when called (mine recalls when off leash) sit, lie down, give paw, bring you stuff, be kind with your things and other pets.. everything!
Huskies are also very loyal on contrary to popular belief, sure they are very social, but they also have a special place for ''Mommy and Daddy'' even though they are so independant.

However... that's as far as what the dog has to give YOU, but what do you need to give a husky??

Your social life. At least for the first two years a Husky takes to settle down only a bit, and it's variable from dog to dog.
They must run 3 times a day for 45 minutes the less, and when taking a break, you must play a stationary game with them (Tug-o-war for instance)

A mistake alot of Husky owners do is feed them high protein food for a ''high energy dog'' this is false, Huskies should only be fed high protein food when they are going to work or when the owner has enough time and physical condition to burn all that protein on the dog.
If you feed high protein food to a husky in a small home, you are going to have trouble, what better way to relief that need to vent energy than destroying your house!
So feeding a low to medium protein food really helps when owning a husky, i do so, and it works like a charm, and since protein is not closely linked to the nutrients in dog food, that means you still get a very healthy dog.

Now.. um.. shedding, the DEVIL! Huskies shed as if there was no tomorrow, and shedding lasts about 6 weeks on them, poffing hair everywhere like crazy even with the slightest move, hair will fly around your house.
Everyday grooming when they start shedding really reduces the amount of hair a Husky will poff, worst of all... when they get clingy, you get a handfull of Husky coat in your clothes.

If you don't give him enough things to do, your husky will become very bored and destroy you or escape (Main reason which is why there are so many Husks in shelters) 


So... what better way than saving a Huskies life than not buying one if you are not ready for them
Plus, i only dared to get a husky after i had 9 dogs under my belt.

If you still want one, i can hook you up with several breeders so you can have a chat, and probably they will have more time than i to explain it to you in a more in dept fashion.


----------



## Shepherd/Husky (May 23, 2009)

Erick...
I am not doubting your experience with your Husky, but claiming there is good recall is a little dreaming,no?
I have been around these types of dogs for a long time and I know the recall is "Iffy" at best with these breeds!!!
By recall I mean out in public and with distractions........
I know your dog is not that tight when it comes to recall.
Northern Breeds are not really realiable as the GSDs are!


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Shepherd/Husky said:


> Erick...
> I am not doubting your experience with your Husky, but claiming there is good recall is a little dreaming,no?
> I have been around these types of dogs for a long time and I know the recall is "Iffy" at best with these breeds!!!
> By recall I mean out in public and with distractions........
> ...


And i reinforce the segment when i say ''NOT difficult to train, they just need a different approach in order to teach them''

So, you need to attack a husky from his weakness: Curiosity.
I'm not the only one that has a very reliable recall with his northern breed, it's not impossible, but you need to practice alot daily (i've been doing it for 8 months) and of course, you need to be the distraction for your dog, either with food, toys, an object that makes him go ''omg what's that!'' etc...

That is what i use with my dog, and it works like a charm HOWEVER i do use a lead most of the time, because as with any other dog, there is always a new experience that can emerge and challenge a dogs will to recall.

That's the point i'm trying to make, plus... if a husky can be an Agility champion in an arena filled with people and distractions as you say.. then i do not see why they can't have a good recall.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Erick - Apollo is not yet, IIRC, a year old. 

I know many people who have huskies with reliable recalls - up till the day they don't. In lucky cases, they catch the dog and learn their lessons. Sometimes there's nothing to catch left. An agility course is FAR from a natural environment with distractions like cats, squirrels, leaves in the wind, and interesitng smells.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The OP of the "Calling All Husky Owners" thread would be me. Please don't misconstrue my not wanting to own one with not liking the breed. I think they're beautiful and intelligent, but for a person like me that is VERY easily frustrated and SUCKS at puzzles, the Husky is NOT the right dog for me.

Now, my super analytical "solve any problem you give me" boyfriend? Hell yeah they're his kind of dog (though the GSD is his first love).

I did have a good experience with some Sibes when I was up in New Jersey...if we get a Husky it will be from them...but they are BEYOND not for the average dog owner. I wonder how anybody is qualified to own them sometimes....

Speaking for the Shepherd, I would also say they are not for you. My GSDs, even my new bitch, requires more than 30 minutes of exercise. I only met Delphi yesterday, and let me tell you....I (tried) to run her ragged. Her condition isn't the best yet to maintain a solid gait (trot), but she'd run run run and chase a ball until she keeled over dead. ...And I haven't even explored her real toy/food drive yet (no time in only 24 hours ).

I would actually suggest a PEMBROKE Welsh Corgi. The Cardigan would likely still be too high octane and bullheaded for you, but Pems, while still active, are hardy little dogs that prefer to be more clowny than "Eff you"ie....LOL!


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Xeph said:


> The OP of the "Calling All Husky Owners" thread would be me. Please don't misconstrue my not wanting to own one with not liking the breed. I think they're beautiful and intelligent, but for a person like me that is VERY easily frustrated and SUCKS at puzzles, the Husky is NOT the right dog for me.


Heh, sorry, I worded that badly. If it makes you feel better, the way I worded it makes it sound like I dislike huskies too (which would be bad since I'm pretty sure the dog I have is mostly husky  ). Though I do think I'm not a candidate for a true husky unless it's not the husky norm. A lot of the bad traits I read about really scare me and I couldn't handle.

I will say that the husky traits I do like about her is her willingness to go anywhere (long as she is with her people). I have taken her fishing with me and even when the seas get rough and she isn't having fun she's willing to go on the boat every time cause that's where we are. I've taken her in a small cessna (not her favorite but she likes going with us and she handles it ok and isn't afraid of going back in the plane so I figure she's not too upset by it). She's a very much go anywhere kinda dog (and I wanted that cause one reason I wanted a dog is I wanted a pet that I could go do stuff with. I love my cats but they do better staying at home). 

She loves other people and dogs (I had a very dog aggressive golden retriever, I don't want another DA dog. SHe's got a great attitude towards dogs, she doesn't even realize when they are being mean, she thinks they all want to play). She's a complete goofball and she does have the Husky love of running (her favorite thing at hte dog park is if she can get all the dogs to chase her, she really loves being chased). And yeah, a little of the Husky question of orders (why should I do this? well I'm going to test you, you said sit, but I'm going to sit over here... see? I sat on my own terms!).

To the OP, maybe you could find a good mix? Maybe one that is fostered so they can tell you the personality of hte dog. The reason i felt I could handle my dog was not only was she not a purebred husky (I already knew I wasn't a good candidate for a Husky dog), but I was able to talk to the previous owner who had her since she was born for 5 months and get a scope for her personality. Even then I felt very overwhelmed when I got her (I did a "What did I do" post on her within a few weeks of getting her. She also was my first dog). I still have weeks where I wonder what did I get myself into, but then I have weeks where I'm like, she so fits everythign I want in a dog besides being a little harder to entertain than I wanted (I mean it almost was like he read my mind what I wanted when I asked questions and after having her he was definitely being truthful in his responses).


----------



## Shepherd/Husky (May 23, 2009)

Erick...
An agility environment is a controlled environment....meaning that the dog has time to get acclimated to that type of environment and actions are controlled.
If a cat or a rabbit crossed that agility path the Husky would be gone... as it would be in a natural environment.
To give such a grand grade for a Husky is actually not helping the breed. People might get the idea that they are as easy as pie and go purchase one without the right experience and or knowledge.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, perhaps i just got a magnificent Husky.
Even though the dog is not even a year old, it doesn't mean recall will stop to be as consistent as it is now, specially if i mantain the effort i put to him daily.
As said alot of times, the real key to a Husky is consistency, and this is very true.

Maybe i just put more effort than i should because i worry that someday i might have Apollo offleash for any reason, that being the lead snapping off, me loosing grip of it, or even if we have to exit the house quickly without time to put a lead on the dogs. 

But, if we base on what you say about agility, then not only Huskies would run away, any dog would since it's such a controlled situation, as soon as they see a foreign object that is not supposed to be there, then any breed of dog would jump to it also.

I have come to the conclusion that some people often think of Huskies like a whole new species rather than another breed of dogs, and that they will stick to the behaviours that were bred into them.

Giving grand grades to Huskies does not affect what people do or do not do, at the end, it's a persons ignorance and judge for not investigating about the breed prior buying one.(Which happens to all breeds, not just one breed)
For me.. Huskies, deserve grand grades, and are wonderfull dogs capable of anything contrary to what people might think.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> The OP of the "Calling All Husky Owners" thread would be me. Please don't misconstrue my not wanting to own one with not liking the breed. I think they're beautiful and intelligent, but for a person like me that is VERY easily frustrated and SUCKS at puzzles, the Husky is NOT the right dog for me.


Sorry to pile on, but you did open your post with:



> I gotta be honest, while I'm sure they're a GREAT breed for you....*I hate them.*


I understand that was meant to be tongue-in-cheek hyperbole, but that sentence is kind of hard to misconstrue


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah...when I have to work with them, I do hate them...they're beyond frustrating.

I just had one in my puppy class (I've had several), and she was cute as a button....but she didn't want to do anything for her handler. Everything was on HER agenda. To be fair, I have as yet to see a Husky in my area come from someone reputable, which makes them, IMO, all that more likely to be sold, rehomed, given away, or taken to the shelter.

The well bred ones are much more tolerable because at least they have 'calm brains'. I mean, they work problems through their heads, and you can SEE them thinking how they're going to get in trouble next (LOL), but it's much quieter, if you know what I mean? The ones that tend to come through my classes are rather Lablike in terms of personality qualities (which probably annoys me more).

Even though over all I don't care for it, I'll take "Hmmm, I wonder how many ways I can figure out to escape from my containment unit" over "OH MAH GAHHH! WHAT CAN I GET INTO NEXT!?!??!!"



> Even though the dog is not even a year old, it doesn't mean recall will stop to be as consistent as it is now, specially if i mantain the effort i put to him daily.


Wait for it 



> But, if we base on what you say about agility, then not only Huskies would run away, any dog would since it's such a controlled situation, as soon as they see a foreign object that is not supposed to be there, then any breed of dog would jump to it also.


I know you'd like to believe that, but even my prey driven monster, who I had to e-collar for rabbits, will still call off on something on a course (not that it's ever happened...agility becomes more important than anything to him). It's just a fact that the Husky is much more easily distracted. Honestly....I've never even SEEN one run in my area (and there are a lot of them! Including reputable people!).



> Maybe i just put more effort than i should because i worry that someday i might have Apollo offleash for any reason


No....there are people that work their Huskies through advanced obedience degrees, and for the ones that don't run away in the ring from time to time (they only do indoor shows), they adamantly declare that that is NOT the norm.

I was much more interested in Huskies due to AM/CAN CH Marionhill Chairman of the Board UD MX. NAP AXJ NJP CGC TDI CAN-CD RAE MXJ OAP "Frankie" (who just won best veteran at his National), until everybody told me that Frankie wasn't normal for a Husky


----------



## Shepherd/Husky (May 23, 2009)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Well, perhaps i just got a magnificent Husky.
> Even though the dog is not even a year old, it doesn't mean recall will stop to be as consistent as it is now, specially if i mantain the effort i put to him daily.
> As said alot of times, the real key to a Husky is consistency, and this is very true.
> 
> ...


Huskies are great dogs with experienced and knowledgable owners.
Trust me, many owners have been surprised in a bad way!
You mentioned something about when your dog will be off leash.....does that mean you have not had him in an open situation? Excuse me for pointing that out, but your post suggests that!!!
So, how can you even comment about recall if you are anticipating his recall when there could be an off leash situation or emergency???

Also, the difference between a GSD and Husky is that the GSD would be distracted as well if a super distraction would come around.....BUT!!! Here is the difference.....the GSD would return promptly if the recall was a bust versus the Husky. The Husky, in general would take off and be gone for quiet some time and might not make it home at all, if not being killed in the process!

Reputable breeder?
What are we looking for here? A calm Sibe?
That would be a joke.......keep in mind what these dogs are bred for!!!
In the GSD world we are looking for exactly what the breed was bred for. I am certainly happy with my GSDs. 
So, we should exactly apply that to Sibes....or any northern breed for that matter. It makes sense.....doesn't it?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Reputable breeder?
> What are we looking for here? A calm Sibe?


I don't know who you're addressing, but if it's me, reputable breeders would be the ones who either show and breed, or sled and breed....and I know a lot of the former that also do the latter!

In other words, not the people that just throw two "pretty wolves" together to get more pretty colors


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I just wanted to throw my two cents in- 

I love northern breeds. I love their independence and I love the fact that they MAKE you have to have a sense of humor. I like the fact that they think and make their own decisions, and I fully acknowlege that not everyone WANTS to deal with that. 

With that being said, out of the northern group, the huskies and malamutes are sled dogs, as opposed to being an all purpose dog. And that one purpose (which is to run) they do very, very well. 

When I was looking into breeds, I never really looked that hard into those two because I knew that they'd be a bad fit for me. I need a dog that's more handler oriented, because I really want to get into agility and possibly herding. 

Albeit, sammies will never be a border collie at either agility or herding, but they hold their own!  Well kind of. When they feel like listening and obeying. 

With that being said, if you really want to get to know the breeds, go to a dog show. See what it's like to be around both. Maybe go to a local breed club meeting. It's really eye opening. 

I know nothing about GSDs, so I cannot comment on them. However, it seems like there are enough people here that have them and can give good advice on them.


----------



## Shepherd/Husky (May 23, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I don't know who you're addressing, but if it's me, reputable breeders would be the ones who either show and breed, or sled and breed....and I know a lot of the former that also do the latter!
> 
> In other words, not the people that just throw two "pretty wolves" together to get more pretty colors


Actually, Sibes should not be bred for just a "Pet" companion.
These dogs require tons more than what the average dog owner can offer!
As you have claimed yourself these dogs are not your type of dogs and mostly, these dogs get purchased for their looks. Very few people adopt for the original intent of the breed. And when a purchase happens the owners are very upset about the actions of the dog.
I have rescued the breed and I know it would not be my favorite pick for an easy dog.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I took care of a young Samoyed. He was kept in the crate a lot. He didn't have any warmth to humans at all. He could turn on a dime against a human. His shedding was the most I'd ever seen in a dog. He growled. He didn't belong in an apartment with two young yuppie types that both worked full time.

He didn't belong in that enviornment at all and I felt bad for the dog, actually. These types of dogs need the right kind of home and owners that they need, that being experienced and knowledgable people, because they deserve better than casual dog owners.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Actually, Sibes should not be bred for just a "Pet" companion.


Who said they should?


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

> Also, the difference between a GSD and Husky is that the GSD would be distracted as well if a super distraction would come around.....BUT!!! Here is the difference.....the GSD would return promptly if the recall was a bust versus the Husky. The Husky, in general would take off and be gone for quiet some time and might not make it home at all, if not being killed in the process!


I had originally thought this to be true but now, I can say it is not Ilya's nature this year. Ilya had learned to open the front door by pushing on the handle a certain way letting both himself and Lola, a terrier mix out. (I'm changing the door handles soon). In this emergency situation, Ilya came when called and Lola, ran like the wind. I can trust Ilya off leash, knowing he is more nervous than curious so he likes to keep me in site all the time.

Training him has been a hoot. When we adopted him, he appeared to have some formal training and knew the basic commands as well as heel and halt. He had to be constantly underfoot before I trusted him alone uncrated when I went to work. Lola, could be trusted immediately.

I get much more social interaction with Ilya than Lola. He complains, gets fiesty, a drama queen at the vet, and knows people admire him at the park enough to puff out his chest . However, troubles is his middle name and he can get easily upset and stressed enough to throw off his digestive tract. I don't find him to be people friendly and tends to tollerate being pet by strangers. He also doesn't seem to care for other dogs unless it is another husky.

After owning him for a year and a half.... I can say he's high maintenance than than any other dogs I've cared for and the first dog I've had who isn't food motivated.


----------



## Shepherd/Husky (May 23, 2009)

Just Tess
I am so happy to hear that you have positive experiences with your dog!!!

Usually, pure bred Sibes don't act that way!



Xeph said:


> Who said they should?


You did not say they should!!!
I was making a statement based on experience and the words fom very many frustrated Husky and northern breed owners.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Shepherd/Husky said:


> Just Tess
> I am so happy to hear that you have positive experiences with your dog!!!
> 
> Usually, pure bred Sibes don't act that way!
> ...


On the contrary, I've heard Ilya described as typical with the nervousness, drama, and training difficulties. I can agree with Erick when he says they need a different approach to be motivated. I'm sooooo glad I missed his teenage years.


----------



## Shepherd/Husky (May 23, 2009)

JustTess said:


> On the contrary, I've heard Ilya described as typical with the nervousness, drama, and training difficulties. I can agree with Erick when he says they need a different approach to be motivated. I'm sooooo glad I missed his teenage years.



So happy you brought up the "Teenage Years".
Usually, during those years most Huskies get turned over to the pound/animal shelter or rescue.
People who are interested in this breed should really investigate what these dogs are capable of in their younger years, if and I say if, they can be turned into successful indoor pets.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Satchel moment...I am sooooooooooooo confused....


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Shepherd/Husky said:


> So happy you brought up the "Teenage Years".
> Usually, during those years most Huskies get turned over to the pound/animal shelter or rescue.
> People who are interested in this breed should really investigate what these dogs are capable of in their younger years, if and I say if, they can be turned into successful indoor pets.


Sorry... fake.

Apollo didn't go through his teen years as ugly as most ''experienced'' husky owners say so, hell the only time i got angry at him was the time he would constantly nip on my others dog neck because she had the scent of other male.

Jumping? No problem... destructive behaviour? Never happened... brain washout meaning a dog won't obey commands anymore? just the time he got sick and we suspended training for a month, he caught up again as fast as you can imagine. 

Many things said about huskies are fake.. and it has nothing to do with it being a pure breed or a mix breed, husks are very different within them, my Pup is purebreed, son of a champion, and a purebreed sibe bitch (she was rescued, not from a shelter, but from the street)



> Actually, Sibes should not be bred for just a "Pet" companion.
> These dogs require tons more than what the average dog owner can offer!
> As you have claimed yourself these dogs are not your type of dogs and mostly, these dogs get purchased for their looks. Very few people adopt for the original intent of the breed


Huskies, were not only bred for work, they were actually bred to be family dogs, companions, either a pet companion, or a dog companion.

O.k... who would buy a Husky for their original intent? Only Mushers.... duh, what about the rest of the world? I got my husky, not to pull sleds, because there is no snow here in mexico, but i got him as a companion, a might fine one if i may say so.



> Reputable breeder?
> What are we looking for here? A calm Sibe?
> That would be a joke.......keep in mind what these dogs are bred for!!!


Huh??? a calm sibe? you got it..
AGAIN, did you read my first post?
Huskies that are bred, or bought for mushing have a VERY HIGH protein diet, why? i don't even have to tell you, it makes alot of sense...
But here goes.. a working dog, specially one that pulls sleds, needs a high protein diet to pull off those awesome trails in the snow, that food, gives them the energy they need.
Now.. if an average Husky owner feeds a husky a high protein food, thinking it's the best for the breed, what do you get? A hyperactive Husky, regardless of age destroying your house, Basic science and biology.
Apollo is pretty calm, even if he is a pup, he has a low protein diet, and is as healthy as can be.

Are you a musher by a chance? Nor i am, but i have gained enough experience by talking to lots of mushers who kindly explain me the ways of this breed.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He's 8 months old....personally I don't think you've really experienced the teenage years yet, but one can hope....


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Now.. if an average Husky owner feeds a husky a high protein food, thinking it's the best for the breed, what do you get? A hyperactive Husky, regardless of age destroying your house, Basic science and biology.
> Apollo is pretty calm, even if he is a pup, he has a low protein diet, and is as healthy as can be.


I don't seem to find this true as I feed my dog a high protien diet and she is definitely not near as hyper as some dogs (most labs would put her to shame). I mean she has energy when she is excited but she'll also calm down (unless I haven't taken her to a dog park or somewhere new and exciting for a few weeks).

Even as a puppy she was relatively calm (for a puppy). You can ask the clients at the vet I work at who always remark how calm she is (She will be calm if there is nothing to do).

I think energy levels more depends on the individual dog. I think feeding a high protien diet to a dog that is "just a pet" will more likely just make the dog fat (hasn't happened with mine either but I have kept a close watch on how much I feed her and if she gains or loses weight and I think I found what keeps her weight the same, neither losing or gaining).


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

> I think energy levels more depends on the individual dog. I think feeding a high protien diet to a dog that is "just a pet" will more likely just make the dog fat (hasn't happened with mine either but I have kept a close watch on how much I feed her and if she gains or loses weight and I think I found what keeps her weight the same, neither losing or gaining).


I am having this problem with Ilya all year (on and off). The high protien is the only dog food he seems to tollerate at the moment as all other dog food has something non-protien that makes him allergic to and shuts off his digestion... it's not pretty. I haven't had a dog like Ilya who can be fat and too skinny several times a year! I've been supplementing with raw, however, I may start going entirely raw if he continues getting fat. (he's about 3 lbs over... much better than 15 lbs). 

Erick... for my Samoyed I raised as a pup, the teenage years seemed to start around 12 months and thankfully ended around 18 months. I note his behavior differenct by his remarkable response and compliance to commands and less stubborness and attitude. 

In Ilya's case, a bored husky is a troublesome husky. The zoomies are horrible indoors and his creativity to entice others to play with him is ... ummmm annoying at times. My DS12 loves wrestling with him and getting the last paw/hand tap to the head. Ignore him and he squeeks his Wubba over and over again in your ear or sneak up behind you to give it a loud squeek to make you jump. (I think he is litterally laughing when he pulls these pranks) He's a complainer and does his husky talking at the vet before he nervously chews his leash and head to the front door. (he seems to have said "I told you I didn't want to be here. Can we go now? I don't like it here. Someone open this door, I want to go home) Sometimes the vet laughs at him and sometimes his antics are getting a little old which we are now down to mild sedation and muzzling at the vets. He had a rough year at the vets for various med conditions.

Now Lola, our terrier... she runs up to you snuggles, does what she's asked and doesn't touch anything around the house unless we give it to her. Loves visiting the vet's office and finds her brother Ilya annoying and the biggest baby.... she's low maintenance.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> He's 8 months old....personally I don't think you've really experienced the teenage years yet, but one can hope....


Agreed.

BTW, Satchel love.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Dog are born with their engery level, your lucky you have a medium or low engery husky.
Food does effect it how much they have. My klee kai is on lower protein than my siberian husky, but she has a lot more engery than him. 


Shepherd/Husky said:


> Erick...
> I am not doubting your experience with your Husky, but claiming there is good recall is a little dreaming,no?
> I have been around these types of dogs for a long time and I know the recall is "Iffy" at best with these breeds!!!
> By recall I mean out in public and with distractions........
> ...


That is true, but it depends on how much you work with them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfLu5TGPvOc


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

ValtheAussie said:


> I took care of a young Samoyed. He was kept in the crate a lot. He didn't have any warmth to humans at all. He could turn on a dime against a human. His shedding was the most I'd ever seen in a dog. He growled. He didn't belong in an apartment with two young yuppie types that both worked full time.
> 
> He didn't belong in that enviornment at all and I felt bad for the dog, actually. These types of dogs need the right kind of home and owners that they need, that being experienced and knowledgable people, because they deserve better than casual dog owners.


That makes me sad. I've honestly never met an aggressive samoyed, but outside of the breeders and such that I've spoken to and their wonderful sams that I've met, I really haven't seen that many. 

And yeah, they do take alot of time and socialization and stimulation. If I didn't feel that I could provide that, I wouldn't put myself or the dog through it. 

The people who had that sam should have never, ever gotten one. 

I guess to clarify, no northern breed is going to be a golden retriever. Samoyeds ARE more biddable then huskies or malamutes, but that doesn't mean that they are easy dogs by any means. 

They're still primitive dogs with a high prey drive and a serious need for exercise, grooming, and other mental stimulation. 

If we didn't have a 6 foot wooden fence that was grounded in cement, then no breeder would have allowed us to even be considered for them. Just like huskies, they are master escape artists. 

That's why you have to be so careful. They're just not a breed you can leave to their own devices; either they'll escape or destroy your house in boredom and frustration...

Plus, the adolescent stage is particularly rough. 

If you don't hike or run or if you aren't at least willing to do SOMETHING with them, don't get one. It just ends badly.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Tess, traditionally huskies were fed very high protein diets (heck, most folks native to really cold areas like Siberian and Alaska eat high protein diets because animal food sources are more readily available than vegetable.) A lot of mushers basically feed (from what I understand) fish meal and a nutrient mix- there's some discussions about this on various sled dog forums. When I was doing Sibe rescue, we basically never saw food allergies- but environmental allergies weren't that uncommon. 

Erick, your dog is a puppy. You haven't dealt with teenagerhood yet. 

I love huskies. But 95% of the dogs that we got in were well-cared for dogs tha thad strayed and gotten so far from homes that their owners couldn't be located.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Wait..i just realized people think Apollo is still 8 months old.... he is actually 11 months old now.

He already went through his teen years from what i was told, however it was not as prominent as people told me it was going to be.

I incist.. even if he is young, i REALLY doubt he will give me any problems if i continue putting alot of time on him.

I'm just doing a great work, but people try to tell me my dog will give me hell aren't you supposed to encourage me instead of bringing me down??
Just a thought though


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There's a difference between encouraging and being realistic. We know he work you do with Apollo...more than most people do with any dog. And again, maybe he won't hit a heap o' trouble....but, Strauss was an extremely easy puppy too....and he has turned out to be, in some areas, an EXTREMELY difficult adult!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Wait..i just realized people think Apollo is still 8 months old.... he is actually 11 months old now.
> 
> He already went through his teen years from what i was told, however it was not as prominent as people told me it was going to be.


I think you have some interesting times ahead. I'm sure you work with your dog and your devotion is clear. But I'm not so sure you've seen the teenage years yet. My 2.5 year old GSD isn't quite an adult yet. I don't know who told you that Huskies are adult at 11 months, but I'm not sure that's accurate. In fact, I'm pretty sure it's more like 2-3 years.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They grow up!??!?!?! ROFL!! 

That's not a slam by the way....it is a rarity I meet an old Husky that doesn't still act like a 6 month old. They just seem to be young for life.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

FourIsCompany said:


> I think you have some interesting times ahead. I'm sure you work with your dog and your devotion is clear. But I'm not so sure you've seen the teenage years yet. My 2.5 year old GSD isn't quite an adult yet. I don't know who told you that Huskies are adult at 11 months, but I'm not sure that's accurate. In fact, I'm pretty sure it's more like 2-3 years.


Never said i considered Apollo to be an adult at 11 months, i was just saying he is 11 months rather than was Xeph said (8 months) 

I guess time will tell at the end what will happen with my husky, if it happens like you say,then cool, more work for me, if it doesn't then WHOOPIE i have a wonderfull dog.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

If you're lucky, woopie, you have more work.

If you're NOT lucky, you have a dead dog or a lost dog.


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Hey guys I have another question. How loyal would you say Sibe Huskies are? I know they're not an one man dog but does it still love and respect their owners?


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike778 said:


> Hey guys I have another question. How loyal would you say Sibe Huskies are? I know they're not an one man dog but does it still love and respect their owners?


Hhe, I think that depends on the Husky.

My Husky mix loves everyone. But she does have her favorites and you can tell them cause she goes around to them more often for attention and takes longer to calm down after they first arrive at my house than for the ones she doesn't like as much (she likes them but htey don't give her as much attention so they aren't as exciting to her). And I know I'm her absolute favorite and I've had several people tell me it's very obvious she really is attached to me just by how she watches me. But sometimes you'd never know that as she's all excited to see new people . Sometimes the only way I know is that if I left I know she'd follow me than stay with the new people (then again, that's not a Husky trait from what I hear). That and if my roommate is in the yard (and he's one of her more favorite people) and I'm inside, she wants to be inside.

Really though while a dog may display all of the breed traits, they don't always display them the same (they could be very excited to see anyone and everyone and still have soe one they prefer). I know my Siamese (I know, not a dog but used to display how a behavior trait can be the same and yet expressed diffeerently) is very Siamese like and yet I've talked with other people whose siamese are also siamese like and very different from my cat. For example Siamese are very one person cats. I've seen that displayed from being afraid of eveyrone but one person (my cat), not afraid of anyone but doesn't like any but one person to pet her, to not minding other people to actually enjoying the attention but really only attached to one person.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

If you consider an older dog, you could consider taking it for bike rides. I bought a k9 jogger since I am not a runner. I attach our mixed dog (54 lbs) maybe some lab in him to it and we bike for 10 kms. It takes much less time then it does when you are biking and you can go at the dogs speed if you have a good trail to go on. We attached a mirror onto the bikes so we can easily see the dog and we go the dogs speed if he wants to speed up we do and if he wants to just walk we do that too. 
Our little rat terrier/pug cross even runs 10 km's with us she is so hyper and she can usually keep up with the bigger one. It all depends on the specific dog.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> If you're lucky, woopie, you have more work.
> 
> If you're NOT lucky, you have a dead dog or a lost dog.


Taking things a BIIIIT to the extreame?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike778 said:


> Hey guys I have another question. How loyal would you say Sibe Huskies are? I know they're not an one man dog but does it still love and respect their owners?


I have heard multiple times that Sibes tend to have a bit of a "cat personality"... very independent, sometimes to the point of being aloof. They certainly love their owners but don't express it in the same wagging butt, licking face, lolling tongue way that a Lab might. Again, no personal experience with the breed, just what I have heard.



Erick Aguilar said:


> Taking things a BIIIIT to the extreame?


Erick, I'd just like to say that right from the start, people on DF have been giving you tips on _everything_ from purchasing to training to whelping to weaning. Much of it has gone ignored. It wouldn't hurt to listen.


----------



## Seppfire (May 26, 2009)

Speaking from my own experience with Sibes, loyalty isn't something high up on their list - they have their own agenda which ALWAYS involves running - to some degree!
They are independent-minded, lunatics for the most part, but do show respect for 'the boss' or they would never make good sleddogs.

We don't let ours off the lead - we've seen & heard enough to convince us otherwise - those who do, well, it's their choice I suppose, but when a dog has been perfect off lead all it's life, & takes off to be killed by a train, it must say something.
The dog in question was 11 or 12 years old.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Taking things a BIIIIT to the extreame?


Not really.

My first dog, who I basically never talk about, was a Siberian. I did all the research, I went to what I thought was a good breeder (showed and health tested) and went in fully convinced if I trained enough, I could teach MY husky to be reliable off leash, at least reliable enough that in the event that a leash got dropped, he would come when called. 

Miko was enrolled in puppy classes from the day I brought him home, got LOTS of exercise- I had a good job then and this was before my health got worse so I could afford a dog walker (well, runner) for him. He was my only dog and my 'kid'. We spent every waking moment I wasn't at work together. 

One day, his collar (an Aspen plastic buckle collar- the same model is still sold at Petco) unsnapped while we were walking. He was walking on a not-totally-loose leash, but he wasn't pulling particularly hard, either. I had his attention for a second, with a handful of freeze0dried liver which I tossed on the ground while I reached for him- he was about 3' from me. He took one sniff, grabbed one piece, and bolted at top speed. He was at the end of the block and around the corner in seconds.

That was 10 years, 1 month, and 4 days ago. I put up flyers for over a year. I offered a reward. I walked the three closest shelters every 2 days (all had a minimum 72 hour hold time) for 9 months. And eventually, I moved on. But every time I pass a senior husky, especially grey males with a full mask and brown eyes- I wonder if this one might be him- if his owners assumed that since he didn't have a collar, someone didn't love him and allowed him to stray. If someone kept him because he was so beautiful, but not as a housepet but as a yard dog on a tie-out. If someone decided to use him to make 'wolf hybrids'. If he just got hit by a car and I never found his body. He was 7 months old. We did everything right - and the instinct to run was still too strong.

I don't think about him as much anymore. 2 months after he was lost, I got my first corgi- a co-worker found her running loose and I failed fostering 101. I moved on. But I still wonder. If I ever get another husky, that dog will ALWAYS wear a backup slip collar, and I probably will work with one of the remote (e-collar) collar guys in the area and try and proof a reliable recall that way- just in case a freak thing happens again. But I probably won't do it again. Once was enough for me to learn that while I rearely have my dogs off leash in public areas, dogs that are relatively easy to teach a reliable recall to are MUCH safer.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Good read!

For me personally, Huskies fall into the category of "if you have to ask"...

My default stance is to discourage people from this breed when I'm asked. It takes quite a bit to convince me that a person is capable of handling an idiot sled dog.


----------



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

Dogstar said:


> Not really.
> 
> My first dog, who I basically never talk about, was a Siberian. I did all the research, I went to what I thought was a good breeder (showed and health tested) and went in fully convinced if I trained enough, I could teach MY husky to be reliable off leash, at least reliable enough that in the event that a leash got dropped, he would come when called.
> 
> ...


Oh my lord that is such a sad story. Note to self, if I ever get a husky, I must get a leash made from solid steal 

Speaking of which, I've been speaking to a husky breeder and she has told me that an adult husky needs about 1 hour of daily exercise, which is a lot less than some reports in this thread. I am a little apprehensive about this. What do you guys think?


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

As long as you can cram at least five miles into that one hour (and an hour all at once, *not* 30 min in AM then 30 min in PM). I found that a rigid schedule is very helpful in calming them down. No skipping days because you're sick or just don't feel up to it. Huskies are great dogs, it just seems like most folk want to suppress their strongest drives. Having an outlet for those hardwired tendencies makes all the difference in the world. 

Let me also add that if my Husky had not been abandoned with me, I would NEVER have considered one on purpose.


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Dogstar- I'm so sorry to hear that!! 

What a sad, sad story. You must have just been devastated. 

However, it is an illustration of why having northern breeds is so tough at certain times. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Oh, one thing I forgot to mention. Miko's father was a BISS winning dog. His grandfather had a UD. His mom got her CDX. They were NEVER trialed outdoors. EVER. This was as close as it gets to non-sledding, 'obedience bred' Sibes.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I've only read the first page of this thread, but if you don't mind shedding and want a dog that can run and play for 30 minutes at a time and then couch potato in between, you might think about a sheltie. Small enough that they would be accepted in most apartments if you ended up renting too, the only other thing I would warn you about is that they can bark alot.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Mike778 said:


> Hey guys I have another question. How loyal would you say Sibe Huskies are? I know they're not an one man dog but does it still love and respect their owners?


I would say they aren't loyal at all. I had one that loved everyone, at times he will drag me to people. Although he just met, he will act like he knew them forever.  Well of course they will love you, but also everyone else. As respect, you would have to work with that. 
The ones I had, believe that they are lap dogs.
All dogs can love and respect their owners, it just takes some work. 



Mike778 said:


> Oh my lord that is such a sad story. Note to self, if I ever get a husky, I must get a leash made from solid steal
> Speaking of which, I've been speaking to a husky breeder and she has told me that an adult husky needs about 1 hour of daily exercise, which is a lot less than some reports in this thread. I am a little apprehensive about this. What do you guys think?


My siberian husky gets 2-hour walks and still plays crazy with my klee kai.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

All my neighbors have huskies, no idea why but they're the new breed of choice around here. I never understand why these same people think I'm insane for wanting a border collie. I think they're insane!  Give me the high octane herders any day...



> I've only read the first page of this thread, but if you don't mind shedding and want a dog that can run and play for 30 minutes at a time and then couch potato in between, you might think about a sheltie. Small enough that they would be accepted in most apartments if you ended up renting too, the only other thing I would warn you about is that they can bark alot.


You know, that's a really good suggestion.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

There is a husky in my puppie's behavior class. This particular husky is always growling at the other puppies in the class, trying to jump on top of the other puppies and is the least friendly dog in the class........he has loads of attitude, though.

The other dogs, King Charles Cav. Span., Aussie and Labradoodle stay clear of that guy.....


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> I have heard multiple times that Sibes tend to have a bit of a "cat personality"... very independent, sometimes to the point of being aloof. They certainly love their owners but don't express it in the same wagging butt, licking face, lolling tongue way that a Lab might. Again, no personal experience with the breed, just what I have heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Erick, I'd just like to say that right from the start, people on DF have been giving you tips on _everything_ from purchasing to training to whelping to weaning. Much of it has gone ignored. It wouldn't hurt to listen.


Excuse me, but if i ignored all of it, i wouldn't have living dogs right now.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Taking things a BIIIIT to the extreame?


Not at all. 



Erick Aguilar said:


> Excuse me, but if i ignored all of it, i wouldn't have living dogs right now.


True, but you might only have two of them if you had ignored less.



The point is that Sibes are NOT easy dogs to own, especially for someone with little familiarity with the breed and/or who is a first time dog owner. Maybe Apollo is an exception to the rule and you are the world's best trainer...if so, kudos to you. We won't know the first until Apollo has passed on, nor the second til you've trained a dozen more huskies. But it is not the norm.


----------



## pirhana2268 (Feb 20, 2009)

sibes are very independent, if you would take every breed of dog put up one of each in the wild, sibe and malamutes would be the last 2 standing


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I disagree  I think the Ibizan, Cirneco D'ell Etna, Pharoah Hound, Saluki and Basenji would win that one


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

pirhana2268 said:


> sibes are very independent, if you would take every breed of dog put up one of each in the wild, sibe and malamutes would be the last 2 standing


That test would have very little to do with independence and a great deal to do with luck. 

Existing pariah dogs would stand the greatest chance to "win" since they are actually surviving across generations in what is equivalent to "in the wild" for dogs...the niche in which dogs developed: the fringe of human settlements.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Shaina said:


> True, but you might only have two of them if you had ignored less.


My point exactly.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

> My default stance is to discourage people from this breed when I'm asked. It takes quite a bit to convince me that a person is capable of handling an idiot sled dog.





> he point is that Sibes are NOT easy dogs to own, especially for someone with little familiarity with the breed and/or who is a first time dog owner


I couldn't agree more. My Sibe is really different from the other types of dogs I've had in the past including my Sammy. I seem to have to keep an eye on him all the time or he may start some sort of mischief out of boredom.

I would think loyalty would depend on the dog. Ilay doesn't care for strangers and tends to follow my commands more easily. He doesn't seem to comply with what my two sons tell him to do sometimes, and he can give me a hard time when he's nervous. 

We all love him because he makes us laugh more than he gives us grief... by my youngest told me the next dog he's getting when he is an adult will definitely be a GSD.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a Siberian Husky who is now 1 year old....he is a very good dog. I have a large yard and he runs and plays a good part of the day -- he goes for 2 walks a day (not mile walks -- just regular neighborhood ones) -- and he's fine.

I'm home with him almost all day though -- the longest he's been alone in the house is about 3 hours. 

He does shed alot - but if I brush him twice a week - he's fine. 

As far as his character -- he's funny, stubborn & lovable.

I agree that it wouldn't be fair to this breed to be left alone all day long -- they would be very sad -- and you could never leave him off leash on your runs -- because they will just keep running!

I hate to say not to get a Husky -- because I love them so much -- 

Other breeds that might be better behaved when left alone & would make good running partners ....how about a Boxer or Rottweiler?

If you look on Petfinder.com you can read about there backgrounds before you contact the shelter if you're going to adopt -- it sounds as if it would be easier for you to adopt a potty trained dog being you're not home that much. It would make it easier on you & the dog and give a dog a much needed home.

Good luck & post a pic when you get your dog!



harrise said:


> Good read!
> 
> For me personally, Huskies fall into the category of "if you have to ask"...
> 
> My default stance is to discourage people from this breed when I'm asked. It takes quite a bit to convince me that a person is capable of handling an idiot sled dog.


Harrise....I'm really confused by your posts about Huskies....do you like them or hate them?


----------



## Shepherd/Husky (May 23, 2009)

I am so happy to read all these posts describing in detail what a Husky is in real life!
Great education post!!!
The folks who believe that their Huskies have excellent recall are in a dream world.
I hope we never have to hear that these dogs have met a terrible future, such as being a lost dog, a dog that got killed by a farmer or a dog never to return.....be it that the dog was kept by a new owner, being picked up by animal control or even beng run over.
I have heard and seen it all!!!


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> Harrise....I'm really confused by your posts about Huskies....do you like them or hate them?


He loves them, just in a different way. 



Shepherd/Husky said:


> I am so happy to read all these posts describing in detail what a Husky is in real life!
> Great education post!!!
> The folks who believe that their Huskies have excellent recall are in a dream world.
> I hope we never have to hear that these dogs have met a terrible future, such as being a lost dog, a dog that got killed by a farmer or a dog never to return.....be it that the dog was kept by a new owner, being picked up by animal control or even beng run over.
> I have heard and seen it all!!!


You can have an excellent recall, but it just takes A LOT of work.
But I rather not risk it, I have seen so many siberian huskies in shelters.
Most of them were strays.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Shepherd/Husky said:


> I am so happy to read all these posts describing in detail what a Husky is in real life!
> Great education post!!!
> The folks who believe that their Huskies have excellent recall are in a dream world.
> I hope we never have to hear that these dogs have met a terrible future, such as being a lost dog, a dog that got killed by a farmer or a dog never to return.....be it that the dog was kept by a new owner, being picked up by animal control or even beng run over.
> I have heard and seen it all!!!


Hey, my dog is only part Husky and she really doesn't like being seperated from me. She (even when my roommate is in the yard) will beg at the door to be let back in if I let her out and don't go out with her (and occasionally will give up and explore the yard some but usually ends up sitting by the door waiting for me to let her in) and you can see her check for me when she goes far at a dog park (she'll run off, and then look around to make sure I'm following. Shoot, at one park I took to turning around silently and disappearing down a trail to make her run when she realized i wasn't following and now that she's gotten wise to that she won't go too far from me on the trails on that park and everytime we come to a cross trail, she will look behind a lot to make sure I'm there. She also knows the, "Bye Aurora" and that will get her to instantly turn around and see where I'm going and run after me if I'm not following her).

I also suspect that when I'm gone and the roommate trys to take her somewhere that she tries to stay in the house cause she thinks I'll appear there (She sometimes will get stubbern about leaving hte house with him if I'm not home, I have no idea why but I do suspect it's something to do with wanting to be there when I get home).

ANd it's not that I think she has excellent recall. It is that from what I've seen of her, she has a comfortable zone of how far she wants to be from me (which admittedly canbe quite far but it is obvious she wants to make sure I'm around and doesn't want to lose me). Occasionally I will admit when she's playing with other dogs she'll forget about me, but so far she always eventually remembers and comes searching for me (the trails is where this gets scarey. At the large beach park I can see her the whole time and she'll go far, but she does eventually stop and look around to see if she can see me). And I have taught her a recall word that she is very good with (though I admit I haven't practiced it with her lately so she's not as good when she's playing with other dogs. SHe remembers it still when she's not distracted).

Oh, and she doesn't go off leash except the dog parks. But I do realize that some huskys that would not even be a good idea (none of hte dog parks I have found are fenced adequately. Some have major areas of no fencing, and the one or two I've seen fully fenced the fence was so low it was more of a suggestion to the dogs of where they should stay). But you know, one of hte ones that isn't fenced and is a smallish area, she knows the boundaries and doesn't tend to go past it (I always uh-uh her if she goes past it and she seemed to pick up that that's not where she is supposed to be. I've noticed she doesn't tend to go past it even when other dogs do except for if she reallyr eally likes the dog and still has a ton of energy to work off).


----------

